# EATING FOR IBS BOOK



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

AFTER STRUGGLING TO GAIN WEIGHT AND FIND WHAT MY TRIGGER FOODS ARE I FOUND THIS BOOK FROM A LINK."EATING FOR IBS" THIS BOOK HAS GIVEN ME GREAT INSIGHT ON WHAT FOODS ARE TOLERABLE FOR IBS. I HAVE STARTED TO CHANGE MY EATING HABITS ALREADY. THIS BOOKALSO GIVES SOME VERY GREAT RECIPES THAT SOUND VERY TASTEFUL. AS WE ALL KNOW WE ARE TOLD FROM THE BEGINNING WHAT WE CANT EAT BUT NEVER REALLY TOLD WHAT WE CAN EAT WITHOUT THE DEPRIVATION OF THE FOODS WE LIKE. I SUGGEST THAT ANYONE WHO HASNT READ OR HAVE THIS BOOK GET IT. I ALSO GOT SOME FENNEL TEA AND PEPPERMINT CAPSULES BUT SO FAR HAVENT NEEDED EITHER OF THEM.IM NOT HERE TO PIMP ANYONES PRODUCT I JUST WANTED TO SHARE WITH OTHERS STRUGGLING TO STILL EAT THE FOODS WE LOVE.


----------



## 23107 (Mar 15, 2007)

I ve read this book too. The soluable fibre and insoluable fibre thing really helps and after following the diet for about 6 weeks and taking calcium i feel much more in control. I ve started to re introduce some of the things to aviod, slowly to see if any problems. So far high fat dairy, and tomatos are real bad triggers, I am going to stay off dairy for good as just feel better off it. I tried the banana bread recipe, it was fab!!I would also recommend "IBS the first year "by heather van vourus. Although I ve had IBS for about 20 years it really explained things and has also helped a great deal.


----------

